# Thanksgiving Bunny Bash



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! Me, my brother and some friends had a great time this morning blasting some bunnies! Here is what we were able to bag with plenty of missed shots as well. This is the second time we have done this and I hope to make it a tradition.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't forget to grab a Goob recipe to make use of those bunnies 

Looks like a great time!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

We also saw this owl while we were gearing up and he stuck around for a photo through the phoneskope! I believe it's a great horned owl but I'm not very bird savvy. Can anyone identify it for me?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I believe you are correct.Nice pile of bunnies.The owl was probobly looking for lunch.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang nice brendo! I loved going out by Locomotive Springs and shooting jacks.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! We are lucky enough to have some access to private property out near wales that always produces! We saw at least 50 more but anyone who has done it knows that there is a lot of missing involved


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! me n my brothers have gone out last few years on new years n have not bagged one between us.


----------

